# Premier wheel size?



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

WillL84 said:


> My '17 premier hatch came with 17" wheels. I'm looking at various websites for wheels and every one lists the Premier as coming with 18" wheels. I did get it used but 3 years old with only 6k on the clock and it was bone stock and clean, hard to suspect someone swapped them. It's got everything except the RS package and the driver assist (rear sensors, blind spot monitoring, etc) package.


I know the RS came with 18's, maybe that's where the confusion is coming in.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Possibly, but they don't list RS as an option. They list LS-16", LT-16", LT-17" and Premier-18"

Not that it matters. I'll get summer tires on the a/m wheels and put snows on the stock 17's. More of a general inquiry than anything


----------



## iTzMishMoo (Jan 17, 2019)

I have the premier sedan and I’ve seen posts that say my car has 18” wheels but they are 17”s. I’m not sure if the sedan and hatch are different.


----------



## Orangepeelmobile (Jan 9, 2018)

Premier are 17" and Premier with RS package get the 18"


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Fireworks234 said:


> I know the RS came with 18's, maybe that's where the confusion is coming in.


RS was also an add on for non premier models. I have a 2018 RS LT w 16" rims.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

From my experience shopping around, the wheel manufacturers are all over the place with GM's trim levels. I wouldn't put too much stock in that. Just know what your bolt pattern is (105x5) and your current size wheel and tire and go from there.


----------



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> RS was also an add on for non premier models. I have a 2018 RS LT w 16" rims.


Sorry, meant to mention that it was the Premier RS' that came with 18's. Had seen that the OP was talking about a Premier when I posted it.


----------

